# bioterio



## Grey Fox

Any ideas for this in English? I gather it's the place where live animals for laboratory research are kept.


----------



## Maeron

Laboratory Animal Center.

A place like this, for example.


----------



## el_novato

Hola Maeron.

Is there a short name for Laboratory Animal Center?

Because in spanish it is called too like "biotero", "vivario", "Departamento (centro) de Animales de Laboratorio".

Your answer is right.

The question is only a  curiosity.

Saludos.


----------



## Maeron

el_novato said:
			
		

> Hola Maeron.
> 
> Is there a short name for Laboratory Animal Center?
> 
> Because in spanish it is called too like "biotero", "vivario", "Departamento (centro) de Animales de Laboratorio".
> 
> Your answer is right.
> 
> The question is only a  curiosity.
> 
> Saludos.



If there is a short name, I will be smacking myself upside the head because I just delivered a loooooooong translation all about a scientist who is _la directora de un bioterio importante_ and I didn't know what else to call it besides "animal laboratory" or "laboratory animal center", so if there is a shorter word and I didn't find it..... well, just don't tell my clients!


----------



## kopol342

I couldn't think of one shorter word to describe the animal laboratory either, but I will say that we do love to abbreviate here in America and I would just say the "lab" inestead of laboratory.  Obviously in a formal translation, you wouldn't want to do that though.


----------



## dave

Can also be called an *animal house*, although without the context this could mean other things too!


----------



## martinuchi

creo tambien que es animal house, por lo que estuve viendo en algun libro


----------



## araceli

Hola martinuchi
Esto lo encontré en Google:
http://www.medtrad.org/medtradiario/defsA.htm
Ahí lo traducen como *animal care facility/animal care house* .
Por favor, no dupliques tus mensajes, traslado este hilo a Terminología especializada y borro los dos que pusiste.
Parece que la palabra bioterio no se encuentra en ningún diccionario...
Saludos.


----------



## PlusUltra

No lo encuentro en ningun diccionario, pero sugeriria "animal _breeding_ laboratory" ya que por lo visto la instalacion es para la _cria. ¿_Se puede descomponer "bioterio", que es un "-terio"?


----------



## araceli

-terio 

Ver aquí


----------



## balmonet

Hola, mi nombre es Juan Manuel Baamonde, soy técnico para bioterio, soy argentino y pueden entrar a: doblev por 3.geocities.com/losbioteriosweb/index.html
Allí en la parte de preguntas frecuentes esta el significado de la palabra bioterio que es animal facility en ingles. Saludos.


----------

